# Central Scotland May Ride



## HJ (29 Mar 2009)

OK so we have done the March ride, time to start planing the next one. The suggestion in the pub was that it should be in May, any suggestions for dates and routes?

A couple of ideas for routes for starters, Tour de Falkirk based on Bike Scotland book one, but missing out the canal bit, starts from Falkirk High Station, or maybe something in East Lothian (there are direct trains for Glasgow Central to North Berwick)... Other suggestions welcome!!


----------



## ACS (29 Mar 2009)

When I mentioned the possibility of a run out over the late bank holiday weekend, the keeper of the cyclist purse response was a wee bit frosty; weekend before or the weekend after? If we make it May 2010 I may have master the art of dying on hills with style and panache not the half hearted effort displayed this morning.


----------



## magnatom (29 Mar 2009)

A doodle might be in order to set the date. I'll set it up tomorrow unless someone else has the urge!

HJ, how long is the T de F?


----------



## HJ (29 Mar 2009)

The book says 35Km but there are plenty of wee roads to add in variation (or just get lost), we could even add in an extra loop out to the Falkirk Wheel...


----------



## goo_mason (29 Mar 2009)

How is it for lung-busting hills ?


----------



## MrRidley (29 Mar 2009)

Bring them on


----------



## HJ (29 Mar 2009)

There are a few ups and downs (see here), I am sure we can find something suitably steep...

We would also have to find a way round the Muiravonside Country Park bit as that is not suitable for road bikes.


----------



## HLaB (29 Mar 2009)

I'm doing the Etape Caledonia on the 17th but I should be free other times.


----------



## Halfmanhalfbike (30 Mar 2009)

Newbie here. I'll take HJ up on his invitation 

My browser doesn't let me see the route though. Do you have a description in words. 

East Lothian would be great as welll. Never done any rides out that way but there are some fantastic country backroads.

Cheers,


----------



## HJ (30 Mar 2009)

The link give in my two posts above is a written description of a ride I did a couple of years ago following the route in the book (sort of).

I have only recently discovered East Lothian, my routes there tend to be of the make it up as you go along variety...

By the way Halfmanhalfbike what browser are you using?


----------



## Halfmanhalfbike (30 Mar 2009)

Hairy Jock said:


> The link give in my two posts above is a written description of a ride I did a couple of years ago following the route in the book (sort of).
> 
> I have only recently discovered East Lothian, my routes there tend to be of the make it up as you go along variety...
> 
> By the way Halfmanhalfbike what browser are you using?



IE version 6. Keep getting a message which says that my browser is out-of-date and the page can't be viewed. I'm at work so can't update it. I'll wait till I get home tonight and try from there.

Haddington - Gifford - Duns is a great ride, though a bit on the long side


----------



## ACS (30 Mar 2009)

goo_mason said:


> How is it for lung-busting hills ?




Masochist


----------



## eldudino (30 Mar 2009)

I'm cool in May except for the 30th and 31st; work trip away. Once the date's finalised I'll tell any baby visitors to bugger off and come another time!


----------



## D-Rider (30 Mar 2009)

Weekends in May are starting to get a bit hectic for me....

Running Great Edinburgh run on Sunday 3rd
Glasgow Women's 10K on Sunday 10th
Hillwalking in Skye 23rd/24th

So could make 16th/17th or 30th/31st.

At a push I might be up for one of the Saturdays before the 10ks... but preferably not!


----------



## magnatom (30 Mar 2009)

Ok guys here is the doodle link to set your date preferences.

I've extended it into June as it will increase the likelihood of getting good numbers (and good weather?!)

I'll need to check with my calendar (wife) before I put my dates down.


----------



## HLaB (30 Mar 2009)

I cant get it to load, the server must be located in west Glasgow ; I'll try again later.


----------



## Scoosh (30 Mar 2009)

Given ....


Halfmanhalfbike said:


> Good route. Lots of climbing but some great descents as well. I did kirkliston, broxburn, dechmont, over beecraigs, down to linlithgow,along to hopetoun house then up to dalmeny and back to kirkliston. Like you said, great tailwind on the return leg


... it looks like HMHB and HLaB will be "up an' awa"  ..... while Mags tries to restrain himself ....... unsuccessfully ! 

Need to check the calendar, family etc etc. Mrs Scoosh asked if she could have coped with yesterday's ride; response - "the Cycling, Yes; the People .... hmmmmmmm"  Actually, she would have been fine and she's more nicer than I am . Maybe I'll be able to persuade experiment (aka Scoosh jnr) to come along too, as long as I can get a new bike by then


----------



## D-Rider (30 Mar 2009)

HLaB said:


> I cant get it to load, the server must be located in west Glasgow ; I'll try again later.



Yeah, that link's not working on the Aberdeen Wide Web either....


----------



## lazyfatgit (30 Mar 2009)

I'd love to do another ride soon (as soon as the legs stop aching), but not sure i can manage May as I'm likely to be away for 2-3 weeks (about as far away as you can get without leaving the planet).
Mrs lfg will likely have some objections to me buggering off on another jolly.

However, never say never.....


----------



## magnatom (30 Mar 2009)

lazyfatgit said:


> I'd love to do another ride soon (as soon as the legs stop aching), but not sure i can manage May as I'm likely to be away for 2-3 weeks (about as far away as you can get without leaving the planet).
> Mrs lfg will likely have some objections to me buggering off on another jolly.
> 
> However, never say never.....




I've put some dates for June on the doodle (it worked for me but it took a while) so if June works better for you, put your dates in.


----------



## TechMech (30 Mar 2009)

HLaB said:


> I'm doing the Etape Caledonia on the 17th but I should be free other times.



Yer me too


----------



## Scoosh (30 Mar 2009)

lazyfatgit said:


> I'd love to do another ride soon (*as soon as the legs stop aching*), + Mrs lfg will likely have some objections to me buggering off on *another jolly*.


Ah, clearly a Masochist  ....

.... or a real CC guy


----------



## Halfmanhalfbike (31 Mar 2009)

scoosh said:


> Given ....
> 
> ... it looks like HMHB and HLaB will be "up an' awa"  ..... while Mags tries to restrain himself ....... unsuccessfully !



The route may look impressive. The time taken wasn't 

June looks better for me than May but isn't June monsoon season in Scotland now though. I'll have my new bike by then and it ain't going anywhere near rain I'll have to bring the old faithful tourer if it's wet.


----------



## ACS (31 Mar 2009)

Halfmanhalfbike said:


> The route may look impressive. The time taken wasn't
> 
> June looks better for me than May but isn't June monsoon season in Scotland now though. I'll have my new bike by then and it ain't going anywhere near rain I'll have to bring the old faithful tourer if it's wet.



When do the scottish luftwaffe get airborne? Nothing like have to clean your teeth after a fast jaunt (like I would know what 'fast' is) around the lanes of Lothian.


----------



## goo_mason (31 Mar 2009)

May should be fine for me, though June may be out depending on the dates I get from my sister for visiting her in Houston TX.

I'll try and update the Doodle later.


----------



## HJ (31 Mar 2009)

From the look of the Doodle not everyone is going to be able to make the same date in either May or June, but we could take the opportunity to organise and ride in May and one in June...


----------



## HJ (31 Mar 2009)

Ok route suggestions, have just looked at the one I posted above and realised that it was linear and not a loop. So here are a couple of variations, here (36.6km) and here (42km and a bit more challenging), which both end up back at Falkirk High. Have a look and make comments, remember which ever route we choose might not be the route we ride one the day, if the person at the front is wearing sun glasses...


----------



## HLaB (31 Mar 2009)

HJ have you ever done a route around Loch Venachar in the Trossachs like p38 of the Bike Scotland book it looks interesting and it could be an option? Its pancake flat with bar/ refreshment spots en route it also has the bail out option of the Trossachs Trundler bike bus if its too long for people. The only bit I'm unsure about is a 2 mile section along the south banks of the Loch between Invertrossachs estate and the forrestry road, a cycle track; what condition is the track?


> This is a satisfying and straightforward level circuit, which explores the charms of the Trossachs in a day outing from Dunblane


----------



## D-Rider (31 Mar 2009)

Hairy Jock said:


> From the look of the Doodle not everyone is going to be able to make the same date in either May or June, but we could take the opportunity to organise and ride in May and one in June...



I should say that my doodle dates are a bit sketchy....

I'm supposed to be away for a fortnight in June but it's getting severely mucked around by Mrs D-R's work commitments at the moment. So I will have some availability in June beyond what I put in the doodle.... I just don't know at the moment when I'm going on holiday...


----------



## D-Rider (31 Mar 2009)

Hairy Jock said:


> Ok route suggestions, have just looked at the one I posted above and realised that it was linear and not a loop. So here are a couple of variations, here (36.6km) and here (42km and a bit more challenging), which both end up back at Falkirk High. Have a look and make comments, remember which ever route we choose might not be the route we ride one the day, if the person at the front is wearing sun glasses...



Is that second route taking us back down the great downhill section from Sunday? And is there a chairlift we can use to get to the top this time?

Both routes look good to me.


----------



## HJ (31 Mar 2009)

HLaB said:


> HJ have you ever done a route around Loch Venachar in the Trossachs like p38 of the Bike Scotland book it looks interesting and it could be an option? Its pancake flat with bar/ refreshment spots en route it also has the bail out option of the Trossachs Trundler bike bus if its too long for people. The only bit I'm unsure about is a 2 mile section along the south banks of the Loch between Invertrossachs estate and the forrestry road, a cycle track; what condition is the track?



Yep, see here, it is more undulating than flat. You might not like the south side of Loch Venachar, but I managed with 25mm Conti Gatorskins, you just have to take that bit slowly... It is a great ride, I would do it again and there is (or was? it may have change hands) a good pub at Brig o'Turk.


----------



## HJ (31 Mar 2009)

D-Rider said:


> Is that second route taking us back down the great downhill section from Sunday? And is there a chairlift we can use to get to the top this time?
> 
> Both routes look good to me.



Yes, the second route does take the same down hill into Linlithgow, but comes up from the other side. I haven't ridden the section from the 17km marker to the 22km marker, but it looks _interesting_ on the map...


----------



## HLaB (31 Mar 2009)

Hairy Jock said:


> Yep, see here, it is more undulating than flat. You might not like the south side of Loch Venachar, but I managed with 25mm Conti Gatorskins, you just have to take that bit slowly... It is a great ride, I would do it again and there is (or was? it may have change hands) a good pub at Brig o'Turk.


Cheers it looks quite a good route, it does undulate slightly but nothing like Sundays ride.


----------



## HLaB (31 Mar 2009)

Hairy Jock said:


> Yes, the second route does take the same down hill into Linlithgow, but comes up from the other side. I haven't ridden the section from the 17km marker to the 22km marker, but it looks _interesting_ on the map...


I've ridden the section East of Torphichen but other than the roads were good I can't remember too much about it.


----------



## magnatom (1 Apr 2009)

HJ,

I think your idea of two rides is a good one. At the moment there are a few dates with 7 riders in May (10, 17, 24, 31) and only one in June (14 which although I've said I can't make, I might be able to wangle it....).

So if anyone else is interested get your votes up. It helps to set the date early so people can keep it free.

Also the routes look good to me.


----------



## ACS (1 Apr 2009)

Given the banter about our 'love' for hill racing would it be appropriate to promote this route to those who may be a little hesitant to join us; try to get the numbers up. Given the routes profile may be suitable for a 2 group run, the fast boys doing a quick double circuit while a slower group takes in the scenery.

Do we have anyone lurking who may be interested in joining us but is a little concerned about doing so?

Just a point for discussion, I would be happy to plan and lead a second group if appropriate.  

I have dropped Tech Mech a PM about meeting somewhere between Cupar and Perth (Bridge of Earn?) one weekend for a brew and calories would anyone else interested?


----------



## HJ (1 Apr 2009)

HLaB said:


> Cheers it looks quite a good route, it does undulate slightly but nothing like Sundays ride.



Not to sure about that, looking at the route elevations using your Bikely maps: the Trossachs route you have there has a total climb of 616m and total descent of 610m. 
The proposed route for last Sunday was a total climb of 631m and a total descent of 631m.
Whereas the route we actually rode was a total climb of 494m and a total descent of 494m.

Now which one is flatter?

I should point out that the Trossachs route is longer and not as steep...


----------



## HLaB (1 Apr 2009)

Hairy Jock said:


> N
> 
> I should point out that the Trossachs route is longer and not as steep...


Yip that's what I mean


----------



## magnatom (1 Apr 2009)

HLaB said:


> Yip that's what I mean



Aye, it looks undulating, so you get lots of rests in between the climbs. No really fast descents like the one at the weekend! Wheeeee 

We could do your original suggested route for one of the rides and this longer route for the other i.e. (May and June rides)


----------



## HJ (1 Apr 2009)

satans budgie said:


> Given the banter about our 'love' for hill racing would it be appropriate to promote this route to those who may be a little hesitant to join us, try to get the numbers up.
> 
> Given the banter about our 'love' for hill racing would it be appropriate to promote this route to those who may be a little hesitant to join us; try to get the numbers up. Given the routes profile may be suitable for a 2 group run, the fast boys doing a quick double circuit while a slower group takes in the scenery.
> 
> ...




The Trossachs route doesn't have the steepness of climb of Sunday's route and shouldn't be a problem (hill wise) for anyone who was on Sunday's ride. The section along the south side of Loch Venacher will slow the racers down and give the advantage to those with wider tyres...


----------



## Halfmanhalfbike (1 Apr 2009)

How about Callander - Brig O'Turk - Aberfoyle via Dukes Pass - Port of Menteith - Callander

40km and 850m of climbing


----------



## HJ (1 Apr 2009)

You are welcome to do it, then come back and tell us how you got on...


----------



## HLaB (1 Apr 2009)

magnatom said:


> Aye, it looks undulating, so you get lots of rests in between the climbs. No really fast descents like the one at the weekend! Wheeeee
> 
> We could do your original suggested route for one of the rides and this longer route for the other i.e. (May and June rides)


I'll let you into a secret (well not really a secret if you've read another thread) it wasn't my route, I only mapped it and can't take credit for it. When it was suggested I did think it was a good one though  The Falkirk ones look similar


----------



## magnatom (1 Apr 2009)

HLaB said:


> I'll let you into a secret (well not really a secret if you've read another thread) it wasn't my route, I only mapped it and can't take credit for it. When it was suggested I did think it was a good one though  The Falkirk ones look similar




I was talking to HJ!


----------



## HJ (1 Apr 2009)

We can do which ever route people want to ride, we have all year I am sure we can find time to try all the suggestions...


----------



## magnatom (1 Apr 2009)

Hairy Jock said:


> We can do which ever route people want to ride, we have all year I am sure we can find time to try all the suggestions...




Of course, but as you say, we don't want to scare anyone off unnecessarily so deciding a route soonish, allows folk to know what to expect. If I'm free I'd love to do a ride each month during the summer.


----------



## HJ (1 Apr 2009)

I would like to have a go at one of the Falkirk routes as both have an element of new ground for me, but would happily do the Trossachs again.

I hadn't ridden the southern part of Sunday's ride before either, but maybe I should have flagged up the first paragraph of the ride description in the book:


> The fun thing about this strenuous route on quiet roads is that you very quickly leave Linlithgow behind to enter the countryside for cross-Scotland views and hilltop Neolithic forts.


----------



## HJ (1 Apr 2009)

Ok I have added a poll to the thread, the route choices are Falkirk 1 (36.6km), Falkirk 2 (42km and a bit more challenging) and Trossachs (60km no big climbs) it does undulate slightly but nothing like Sundays ride. Vote now!!


----------



## HJ (1 Apr 2009)

Humm, maybe I shouldn't have allowed more then one choice...


----------



## D-Rider (1 Apr 2009)

I voted for all three - I want it all! Well, I don't have any preference really.

Doubt that I could commit to a ride each month but might be able to turn up at short notice for some of them....

EDIT: Sorry, I'm not being helpful, am I?


----------



## ACS (1 Apr 2009)

D-Rider said:


> I voted for all three - I want it all! Well, I don't have any preference really.
> 
> Doubt that I could commit to a ride each month but might be able to turn up at short notice for some of them....
> 
> EDIT: Sorry, I'm not being helpful, am I?



Ditto


----------



## HLaB (1 Apr 2009)

I voted for the longer 2 but I don't really mind and we'll see what the majority say.


----------



## MrRidley (1 Apr 2009)

I am also up for all three rides as i want to tackle as many rides as possible this year.


----------



## Scoosh (1 Apr 2009)

Hairy Jock said:


> The section along the south side of Loch Venacher will slow the racers down and give the advantage to those with wider tyres...


Hey, Mags - he's taking your "I'm faster than you" seriously 

Wheel skewers at dawn, chaps


----------



## Scoosh (1 Apr 2009)

I voted for the longer two as well.

Of course, there is a danger that the newer, less experienced (less fit ??) riders might get 'scared off' by those of us who have been around the block a bit (on our bikes of course, so we should be fitter, yes ? ) and we could end up with the CC Forum rides becoming more of a 'club run'* (ie more serious riding) than a social, cameraderie-based tootle around. Obviously, a wee bit of a challenge is A Good Thing. On this basis, the Trossachs run - a bit longer but no 'last Sunday' hills  - might fit the bill better.

As a principle, how long do we want our rides to be ? I would suggest 50km/30m as a good starting point - long enough to take some time, short enough not to need beard, sandals etc (attempt at an audax reference there ). A mid-ride (lunch) break would be good, preferably with more than lovely views of battleship/castle to eat !



* I should add that I am not a member of any club, nor have I taken part in any club run but I have my impressions .....


----------



## goo_mason (1 Apr 2009)

I voted for them all. I'm not fussy 

Obviously I really hate hills (and will do until I shed a few more stones), but the pain of climbing them is always rewarded by the sheer fun of speeding down the other side.


----------



## TechMech (1 Apr 2009)

I voted for the first one and the third one, although the third one would be my preference.

I'd do the second one, but psycologically it maybe isn't a good idea directly after the last one


----------



## HJ (1 Apr 2009)

scoosh said:


> Hairy Jock said:
> 
> 
> > The section along the south side of Loch Venacher will slow the racers down and give the advantage to those with wider tyres...
> ...



Ach, I can take Mags on the down hill anytime...


----------



## HJ (1 Apr 2009)

scoosh said:


> I voted for the longer two as well.
> 
> Of course, there is a danger that the newer, less experienced (less fit ??) riders might get 'scared off' by those of us who have been around the block a bit (on our bikes of course, so we should be fitter, yes ? ) and we could end up with the CC Forum rides becoming more of a 'club run'* (ie more serious riding) than a social, cameraderie-based tootle around. Obviously, a wee bit of a challenge is A Good Thing. On this basis, the Trossachs run - a bit longer but no 'last Sunday' hills  - might fit the bill better.
> 
> ...



Agreed it should camaraderie accessible to all comers, but a wee bit of a challenge is no bad thing, if all survive to tell the tale...

As for lunch, on the Trossachs ride, at the turn around point of HLaB's route (as apposed to the one in my blog in which I went on to Loch Katrine) there is a very nice wee pub with excellent food (at least it was last time I was there)...


----------



## Scoosh (1 Apr 2009)

TM - glad to hear you were not put off by HJ holding you back .

Are you doing the Etape Caledonia ? [envy, envy] (is there an emoticon for 'envy' ??) 

I'd entered for it last year, then was injured and now I am getting fit again - it's booked up


----------



## magnatom (1 Apr 2009)

Hairy Jock said:


> Ach, I can take Mags on the down hill anytime...





Actually, I take it as an honour that anyone thinks I can take anyone! It was only one ride back that I was trailing at the back very, very badly.


----------



## magnatom (1 Apr 2009)

OUt of the rides I'm probably most interested in the Trossachs Ride. The prospect of a nice lunch half way tips the balance!


----------



## TechMech (1 Apr 2009)

scoosh said:


> Are you doing the Etape Caledonia ? [envy, envy] (is there an emoticon for 'envy' ??)
> 
> I'd entered for it last year, then was injured and now I am getting fit again - it's booked up



I previously looked at the details on the web, but seriously, 81 miles and some mega climbs, i'd still be going the next day! 

I was only kidding when i replied to Hlab's post, but good luck to him though, i'm sure he'll do it


----------



## D-Rider (1 Apr 2009)

magnatom said:


> Actually, I take it as an honour that anyone thinks I can take anyone! It was only one ride back that I was trailing at the back very, very badly.



Aye, that new bike must be great!


----------



## eldudino (1 Apr 2009)

I voted Trossachs too, there's a pub with a micro-brewery at Kilmahog... I hear they do good food also. Plus I don't have far to go to meet everyone!


----------



## goo_mason (2 Apr 2009)

eldudino said:


> I voted Trossachs too, there's a pub with a micro-brewery at Kilmahog... I hear they do good food also. Plus I don't have far to go to meet everyone!




There may be a risk that after stopping there, we may never get going again !


----------



## Scoosh (2 Apr 2009)

Slightly OT but here's an intesting link for those of a mountain goat nature - and HLaB, of course 
Cols d'Écosse


----------



## D-Rider (2 Apr 2009)

scoosh said:


> Slightly OT but here's an intesting link for those of a mountain goat nature - and HLaB, of course
> Cols d'Écosse



Righty-o all of us up to the Bealach na Ba in May then.


----------



## HLaB (2 Apr 2009)

scoosh said:


> Slightly OT but here's an intesting link for those of a mountain goat nature - and HLaB, of course
> Cols d'Écosse


That's an interesting list; the first forum ride I done (old C+) went over Falkland Hill (a mere 5.5% and only 4.6km) I've done a few other on the list good to see there's more hills out there.


----------



## goo_mason (2 Apr 2009)

D-Rider said:


> Righty-o all of us up to the Bealach na Ba in May then.



My mate at work did that last year and said it wasn't hard at all. He's doing the Etape Du Dales shortly and is off to do the Etape Du Tour this year as well.

Obviously a sucker for pain and not quite right in the head...


----------



## Tetedelacourse (2 Apr 2009)

I did the etape last year, and year before, nice ride it were. I reckon if I pushed it I could have done to between 4h15m and 4h30m. Not this year though

I'm happy to do any of those rides if the date suits. I couldn't get the doodle to work either though. Once a date is picked, I'll confirm my attendance (or not).

I should probably let you pretenders know that I averaged 44kph for the last 10km of the ride on Sunday. There's only one true TDLC


----------



## Tetedelacourse (2 Apr 2009)

44kph... got my handlebar caught on the back of a milk float


----------



## scook94 (2 Apr 2009)

That Trossachs run is exactly the kind of thing I'd hoped to be doing when I decided to get back on a bike. What sort of average speed do you guys do on one of these things? I'm not sure that right now I'd be able to keep up without some sort of coronary. But I guess I have some time to get my fitness level up before May time...


----------



## ACS (3 Apr 2009)

scook94 said:


> That Trossachs run is exactly the kind of thing I'd hoped to be doing when I decided to get back on a bike. What sort of average speed do you guys do on one of these things? I'm not sure that right now I'd be able to keep up without some sort of coronary. But I guess I have some time to get my fitness level up before May time...



Trust me, NO one gets left behind, this is a group ride out not a training run. The 'fast boys' take in the view while we make our way to them. There is no pressure to race, despite the banter on this and other threads. It is a great day out. I can just about make an average 12.5 mph so I can assure you will have company whether you want it or not.


----------



## eldudino (3 Apr 2009)

Skook94, if this manages to be a weekend that I can do, do you fancy riding from Stirling up to Dunblane or alternatively meet them on the way there, say Deanston?


----------



## scook94 (3 Apr 2009)

eldudino said:


> Skook94, if this manages to be a weekend that I can do, do you fancy riding from Stirling up to Dunblane or alternatively meet them on the way there, say Deanston?




Well, I was thinking about this last night. Currently at my level of fitness the uphill from Stirling to Dunblane would kill me and the prospect of a 60-odd km ride afterwards might be too much. So I was contemplating getting the train to Dunblane and then it'd be downhill into Stirling at the end. Deanston is a possibility though.

Of course I hope to improve my fitness between now and then...


----------



## eldudino (3 Apr 2009)

scook94 said:


> the uphill from Stirling to Dunblane would kill me ... Deanston is a possibility though.



That was exactly why I thought Deanston would be a good choice, nice and flat from there to Stirling! My fitness level would also be challenged getting up the hill to Dunblane!


----------



## scook94 (3 Apr 2009)

Deanston it is then (if that's the route chosen)? Just depends if it's on a weekend I can manage...


----------



## MrRidley (3 Apr 2009)

scook94 said:


> That Trossachs run is exactly the kind of thing I'd hoped to be doing when I decided to get back on a bike. What sort of average speed do you guys do on one of these things? I'm not sure that right now I'd be able to keep up without some sort of coronary. But I guess I have some time to get my fitness level up before May time...



That was my big fear, also as a solo rider most of the time i was quite wary of riding in a group, but have no fear as everyone is made to feel very welcome and i can't wait for the next rides to come up, i just wish i had more speed from my hybrid to catch up with the big boys up the front who did'nt seem to be breaking sweat, but a most enjoyable day was had by all


----------



## TechMech (3 Apr 2009)

scook94 said:


> That Trossachs run is exactly the kind of thing I'd hoped to be doing when I decided to get back on a bike. What sort of average speed do you guys do on one of these things? I'm not sure that right now I'd be able to keep up without some sort of coronary. But I guess I have some time to get my fitness level up before May time...



Mate I'm 17st 9lbs and 6ft 4in, and on the last ride i was seriously the rear gunner, virtually all the way round. After being out only three times before this year for an 11 mile run (which is pretty flat), i was by no means prepared for the 45 degree hills (well they looked that way to me  that faced us at the start of the ride. Plus it was 20 miles round going up and down these hills.

At no time was i left to flounder on my own, as Hairy Jock stuck with me practically all the way round. There was loads of encouragement from several of the members and no one, it seems, was bothered by me holding them all up (although i did feel pretty bad about it).

But i made it round the route and i'm pretty chuffed with myself for doing it. Also after seeing the comments posted back about the last ride and the encouragement i'm getting, i'm definately going to out on the next one, where ever that ends up being, and i think you should come along too (if you can make it of course).

It's not a race, it's a day out for cycling and banter


----------



## scook94 (4 Apr 2009)

TechMech said:


> ...... i'm definately going to out on the next one, where ever that ends up being, and i think you should come along too (if you can make it of course).
> 
> It's not a race, it's a day out for cycling and banter



The more unfit old duffers at the back of the pack the better?


----------



## Scoosh (6 Apr 2009)

scook94 said:


> The more unfit old duffers at the back of the pack the better?


So those 'unfit old duffers' get encouraged to become fitter and move up the pack, allowing more UOD to join in - yup, that's a fairly accurate description of what we are about


----------



## ACS (6 Apr 2009)

I would just like to be fit enough to hang off the back of the UOD's


----------



## eldudino (6 Apr 2009)

What about the unfit young (is under 30 young?) duffers? I'd like to claim my rightful title as Prince Unfit Young Duffer, you lot can slug it out for the king of the UOD's!


----------



## ACS (6 Apr 2009)

eldudino said:


> What about the unfit young (is under 30 young?) duffers? I'd like to claim my rightful title as Prince Unfit Young Duffer, you lot can slug it out for the king of the UOD's!



King... not me might just make head chef in the royal house hold.

Anyway age is only important if you are a lump of cheese.

Retires walking backwards doffing cap


----------



## HJ (6 Apr 2009)

Looks the sheep dog at the back is going to busy keeping the stragglers together  More time to look at the scenery, given that the most popular route is the Trossachs, that is no bad thing D:

Ok so it looks as if there is a clear route choice, how are we doing on a date for the first ride?

We can do the second choice ride on a later date...


----------



## goo_mason (6 Apr 2009)

Hairy Jock said:


> Ok so it looks as if there is a clear route choice, how are we doing on a date for the first ride?
> 
> We can do the second choice ride on a later date...



Imagine my confusion when I mistakenly opened up Cyclechat instead of the online dating forum I was aiming for and took HJ's comments in completely the wrong way....


----------



## TechMech (6 Apr 2009)

Hairy Jock said:


> As for lunch, on the Trossachs ride, at the turn around point of HLaB's route (as apposed to the one in my blog in which I went on to Loch Katrine) there is a very nice wee pub with excellent food (at least it was last time I was there)...



HJ is this the pub in Brig O Turk? If so, i've been reliably informed (by a resident no less ) that this pub is closed and is not likely to open any time soon 

However, she did say there was a cafe place on the north road of the loch, that's right next to the water, but she didn't know if it was open on Sunday's or not.


----------



## MrRidley (6 Apr 2009)

Can we have the next ride as soon as possible please as i am in need of more miles, in an attempt to get some more in i went along on a go-bike ride yesterday, i should have realised what i was in for when the guy leading us was wearing denims, anyway after about 20mls or so he decides to lead us along the strathkelvin path ok for me but not for the two 60yr old's on their vintage raleigh's who could'nt keep upright on the muck, so after a stop off at clachan of campsie and big al's bike shop i left them to go on my merry way vowing never to go on a go-bike ride once again


----------



## HLaB (6 Apr 2009)

I like to go on Spokes rides (the Edinburgh equivalent of Go bike) it can get mucky sometimes too so I do them on my heavy, wide tyred commuter. The pub stops usually make up for it.


----------



## HJ (6 Apr 2009)

goo_mason said:


> Imagine my confusion when I mistakenly opened up Cyclechat instead of the online dating forum I was aiming for and took HJ's comments in completely the wrong way....



Now I am really getting worried



TechMech said:


> HJ is this the pub in Brig O Turk? If so, i've been reliably informed (by a resident no less ) that this pub is closed and is not likely to open any time soon
> 
> However, she did say there was a cafe place on the north road of the loch, that's right next to the water, but she didn't know if it was open on Sunday's or not.



Damn I was looking forward to going to that pub again...


----------



## Scoosh (6 Apr 2009)

TechMech said:


> HJ is this the pub in Brig O Turk? If so, i've been reliably informed (by a resident no less ) that this pub is closed and is not likely to open any time soon
> 
> However, she did say there was a cafe place on the north road of the loch, that's right next to the water, but she didn't know if it was open on Sunday's or not.


Clearly, there is a need for some reliable checking-out of available food & beverage.

I propose 2 options:
1


bhoyjim said:


> Can we have the next ride as soon as possible please as i am in need of more miles,


Yup, you can go and have a look (and even a drink/bite) anytime before the next ride 

2 HLaB - how about a wee run to see how far/steep/long it takes. 
[Then we will double the time and take away the number .....] 

Over to you guys - you could always arrange to meet up and go together !


----------



## TechMech (6 Apr 2009)

> Damn I was looking forward to going to that pub again...



Yer looks like she was right, just found this on t'internet

http://www.incallander.co.uk/byreinn.htm

Oh well.


----------



## HLaB (7 Apr 2009)

scoosh said:


> C
> 2 HLaB - how about a wee run to see how far/steep/long it takes.
> [Then we will double the time and take away the number .....]


Funny enough I'd forgotten the Holiday weekend was coming up and I was looking for a ride to do if the weather's ok. If I go directish by county roads its about a 95mile circuit from Dunfermline


----------



## scook94 (7 Apr 2009)

eldudino said:


> That was exactly why I thought Deanston would be a good choice, nice and flat from there to Stirling! My fitness level would also be challenged getting up the hill to Dunblane!




Was up in Oban today, so on the way back I cut through Doune and took the road up to Dunblane and then down into Stirling. There are some fairly long inclines but nothing too steep, even the hill out of Bridge of Allan isn't as bad as I imagined it. So going to give it a try on Friday or Saturday (depending on the weather). Stirling, Bridge of Allan, Dunblane, Doune then home to Stirling along the A84. Should be about 20 miles...


----------



## HJ (7 Apr 2009)

scook94 said:


> Was up in Oban today, so on the way back I cut through Doune and took the road up to Dunblane and then down into Stirling. There are some fairly long inclines but nothing too steep, even the hill out of Bridge of Allan isn't as bad as I imagined it. So going to give it a try on Friday or Saturday (depending on the weather). Stirling, Bridge of Allan, Dunblane, Doune then home to Stirling along the A84. Should be about 20 miles...



There's a guy in Touring asking about a route from Auld Reekie to Oban, you should give him some advice scook94.

Mean while back to the CS May Ride, anyone care to name the date? So I can get in my diary before I get booked out...


----------



## magnatom (7 Apr 2009)

Sorry guys. Life has been in the way. Very busy at work and having to put in extra hours. 


Looking at the doodle, there are two dates in May that have 8 votes. As HJ is the the man with the route, I think the first ride should be the 17th May (Sunday). How about it?

There certainly could be another ride in June.


----------



## scook94 (7 Apr 2009)

Hairy Jock said:


> There's a guy in Touring asking about a route from Auld Reekie to Oban, you should give him some advice scook94.
> 
> Mean while back to the CS May Ride, anyone care to name the date? So I can get in my diary before I get booked out...



LOL my $0.02 added to the Touring thread! 

I've added my availability on Doodle, I'll stand by the decision if it's a date I can't manage...


----------



## TechMech (8 Apr 2009)

magnatom said:


> Looking at the doodle, there are two dates in May that have 8 votes. As HJ is the the man with the route, I think the first ride should be the 17th May (Sunday). How about it?
> 
> There certainly could be another ride in June.



The 17th is cool with me. This is the weekend of the Etape though, so i expect those that entered won't be able to make it.

I'm going to go to the Cycling Festival the day before in Aberfeldy as part of the Etape weekend. Not sure what it will be like, but a wee day out none the less 

More info can be found here, if anyone wants to go.
http://www.cyclehighlandperthshire.com/home/etape-caledonia/etape-weekend-event-info.aspx


----------



## ACS (8 Apr 2009)

Will have to skip the 17th at present, may be able to join at the very last minute if the SWNBO plans go to hell in a handcart. 

<begging>
Given there is already an event on the 17th May I plead for a rethink. 
<begging ends>


----------



## HLaB (8 Apr 2009)

I'm doing the Etape Caledonia that weekend (the 17th) so i won't be able to make it.


----------



## HJ (8 Apr 2009)

magnatom said:


> Sorry guys. Life has been in the way. Very busy at work and having to put in extra hours.
> 
> 
> Looking at the doodle, there are two dates in May that have 8 votes. As HJ is the the man with the route, I think the first ride should be the 17th May (Sunday). How about it?
> ...



I am inclined to go with the 17th May (which is Norwegian national day, any Norwegians fancy coming??), not sure how we will find the way with out HLaB (unless he has already programmed the Etape into his GPS, sorry couldn't resist), but I am sure he will join us for the next one.

How about doing Falkirk 2 on the 14th June, seeing as there are 9 votes for that one...


----------



## HLaB (8 Apr 2009)

Hairy Jock said:


> I am inclined to go with the 17th May (which is Norwegian national day, any Norwegians fancy coming??), not sure how we will find the way with out HLaB (unless he has already programmed the Etape into his GPS, sorry couldn't resist), but I am sure he will join us for the next one.
> 
> How about doing Falkirk 2 on the 14th June, seeing as there are 9 votes for that one...


I told you I was a wee bit hungover, I don't think I'll hope I don't have that problem on the Etape 

I think I'll probably do the Trossachs run on Easter Monday. I maybe better take an extra tube with me my mate told me he p'tured on the path round the Loch.

Falkirk looks good keep me informed. I think it was my favorite out of the options.


----------



## D-Rider (8 Apr 2009)

I'm probably up for the Trossachs on the 17th. Don't think I can make 14th June though.


----------



## HJ (8 Apr 2009)

Enjoy the Etape HLaB, I hope one day to be fit enough to give it a try, it looks like a great ride...


----------



## HLaB (9 Apr 2009)

Hairy Jock said:


> Enjoy the Etape HLaB, I hope one day to be fit enough to give it a try, it looks like a great ride...


Thanks,
You're fit enough already you only have to average 12.5mph to enjoy the traffic free stuff; if you are slower than that the roads reopen but you can continue. You've probably done more than 130km (81miles) with a fully loaded tourer.


----------



## HJ (9 Apr 2009)

Um, some not so good news, might have to rethink the 17th May idea, I for one was planing on catching the train to Dunblane but ScotRail have other ideas... any thoughts?


----------



## magnatom (9 Apr 2009)

What about the 31st of May? You can make that one can't you HJ and it has 8 votes...


----------



## HJ (9 Apr 2009)

Yep that looks possible, anyone got any objections??


----------



## ACS (9 Apr 2009)

Just a reminder the 31st is during the late May Bank holiday.


----------



## MrRidley (9 Apr 2009)

None from me, but seen as it's a good bit away i'm going to go on a nice run this sunday as weather is looking good, round strathblane up to fintry and back down the tak ma doon road and i've got monday off to recover


----------



## HLaB (9 Apr 2009)

Hairy Jock said:


> Um, some not so good news, might have to rethink the 17th May idea, I for one was planing on catching the train to Dunblane but ScotRail have other ideas... any thoughts?





magnatom said:


> What about the 31st of May? You can make that one can't you HJ and it has 8 votes...


That's a bit of a pain about the 17th; the 31st is fine by me.


----------



## scook94 (10 Apr 2009)

31st rules me out...


----------



## Halfmanhalfbike (10 Apr 2009)

HLaB said:


> That's a bit of a pain about the 17th; the 31st is fine by me.



Route 2 on the 31st is OK for me. That's the day after the Edinburgh Nocturne so I'll be pretending to be David Millar


----------



## D-Rider (10 Apr 2009)

Hairy Jock said:


> Yep that looks possible, anyone got any objections??



I won't be able to do the 31st - my holiday had to get moved forward due to Mrs D-R's work commitments. However, don't worry about that - it looks like lots of takers for the 31st so just go for it. 

Incidentally, the doodle has taken a bit of a flakey. It looks like I'm "OK" on all the possible dates which is definitely not what I originally put in.


----------



## scook94 (10 Apr 2009)

I rode part of the Trossachs route today. Some quite serious undulating going on and a bit of a challenge in places for a newb like me, but great scenery! Came back through Thornhill rather than heading north to Callander. Was a grand day out (well 3 hours really) considering the weather was supposed to be awful. Managed 35.5 miles


----------



## HLaB (10 Apr 2009)

scook94 said:


> I rode part of the Trossachs route today. Some quite serious undulating going on and a bit of a challenge in places for a newb like me, but great scenery! Came back through Thornhill rather than heading north to Callander. Was a grand day out (well 3 hours really) considering the weather was supposed to be awful. Managed 35.5 miles


What's the bit south of Loch Venechar like? I'm probably going to do it on Monday on a road bike.


----------



## scook94 (10 Apr 2009)

Didn't go that far HLaB. Rode from Stirling to Dunblane (not as bad as I'd imagined) then out to Doune. From there out along the B8032 to where it intersects with the B822 and took this rode back towards Thornhill.

I wasn't that far from Loch Venechar but didn't want to over do it on my 3rd outing!


----------



## HLaB (10 Apr 2009)

Cheers scook. I've got this ride mapped out for Easter Monday, although I'm a bit unsure of the southern section of Loch Venachar.


----------



## scook94 (10 Apr 2009)

To be honest, and perhaps it's my own naivety, I thought the roads in general were pretty shocking. I was glad to have big knobbly tyres, steel frame and carbon forks today!


----------



## magnatom (10 Apr 2009)

So is everyone happy with the 31st of May for the Trossachs ride? I need to get in some training as I have foolishly signed up for this!


----------



## goo_mason (10 Apr 2009)

Brave man !

I'd like to get some longer rides in before I attempt anything like that.

Is it easy to get to the Trossachs by train ?


----------



## HLaB (10 Apr 2009)

They will start in Stirling ? and its easy to get a train to there but if I take the Bianchi, it'll be in the back of my car (sustainable transport )


----------



## magnatom (10 Apr 2009)

I've been looking for something to do that I could get sponsored for, for a while and this one seems the ticket. My mum has MND (and unfortunately quite a progressive version of it) and she has had some great help from our local hospice (as has my sister who is her main carer). So I've been wondering what I could do that would merit some sponsorship. My first 100 mile ride (which includes Crow Road) seems like enough of a challenge that I should be able to drum up some good sponsorship. 

Who knows I might even enjoy it. Mmm. 10 hours in the saddle.....


----------



## magnatom (10 Apr 2009)

goo_mason said:


> Brave man !
> 
> I'd like to get some longer rides in before I attempt anything like that.
> 
> Is it easy to get to the Trossachs by train ?



The ride on the 31st would count as a longer ride. Ye comin?


----------



## HJ (10 Apr 2009)

goo_mason said:


> Brave man !
> 
> I'd like to get some longer rides in before I attempt anything like that.
> 
> Is it easy to get to the Trossachs by train ?



The original route which suggested starts from the Tesco car park next to the station. The change of date from the 17th May is due to Engineering work between Edinburgh and Perth, which means a replacement bus...


----------



## HLaB (10 Apr 2009)

Opps sorry i thought Goo was talking about the Trossachs Ton  The CC ride starts in Dunblane and you can get a train there, if there running (hence the change of date to the 31st).


----------



## scook94 (11 Apr 2009)

magnatom said:


> So is everyone happy with the 31st of May for the Trossachs ride? I need to get in some training as I have foolishly signed up for this!



As mentioned earlier I can't make the 31st. I'm going to try and do the route on the 17th as planned though, starting in Stirling.... If anyone else who can't make the 31st wants to join me, they are more than welcome...


----------



## eldudino (11 Apr 2009)

I can't make the 31st either. Skook, I'll let you know if I'm up for the 17th. Shamefully I have to say that it may depend on how I'm feeling at the time. I've not done that kind of distance before and don't want to slow you down!


----------



## scook94 (11 Apr 2009)

eldudino said:


> I can't make the 31st either. Skook, I'll let you know if I'm up for the 17th. Shamefully I have to say that it may depend on how I'm feeling at the time. I've not done that kind of distance before and don't want to slow you down!




Not likely, I'm not very fast! Still plenty of time to get some miles in before then...


----------



## eldudino (11 Apr 2009)

scook94 said:


> Not likely, I'm not very fast! Still plenty of time to get some miles in before then...



I did 19 miles today and averaged 14.2mph which I was fairly happy about. Not a very hilly route though; Bannockburn-Airth-Fallin-Springkerse-Infirmary-Glasgow Road-Junction 9 Roundabout then home. Felt great to get out and burn off the bacon butty, sausage roll, hot dog and cake I'd eaten earlier on in the day!!! Are you off on Monday? I'm thinking about cycling home from work via the North Third reservoir. It's a good route, over 1000ft of climbing but I'll be going slow! Let me know if you fancy coming along. It'll probably be about 5-5.30.


----------



## goo_mason (11 Apr 2009)

magnatom said:


> The ride on the 31st would count as a longer ride. Ye comin?



Fully intend on being there, yes ! Should give me plenty of time to warn the ex or my parents of their impending Sat night / Sunday childcare duty....


----------



## scook94 (11 Apr 2009)

eldudino said:


> I did 19 miles today and averaged 14.2mph which I was fairly happy about. Not a very hilly route though; Bannockburn-Airth-Fallin-Springkerse-Infirmary-Glasgow Road-Junction 9 Roundabout then home. Felt great to get out and burn off the bacon butty, sausage roll, hot dog and cake I'd eaten earlier on in the day!!! Are you off on Monday? I'm thinking about cycling home from work via the North Third reservoir. It's a good route, over 1000ft of climbing but I'll be going slow! Let me know if you fancy coming along. It'll probably be about 5-5.30.



Well that beats my avg speed when I did part of that route last weekend! I am off on Monday, but I'm off down to Largs to visit my Dad, Sister and Nephew. I promised my nephew we'd take the bikes over to Cumbrae if the weather was okay...


----------



## ACS (12 Apr 2009)

The SWMBO and I are ‘in negotiations’ about the 31st. At present its 60-40 in my favor and I know she would like yet another pair of new shoes. So it looks like I may be on a winner


----------



## scook94 (13 Apr 2009)

HLaB said:


> Cheers scook. I've got this ride mapped out for Easter Monday, although I'm a bit unsure of the southern section of Loch Venachar.



So how was the south side of the loch? Did you do it clockwise or counter-clockwise?


----------



## HLaB (13 Apr 2009)

I did clockwise the south side is passable but its not great, basically just a track but it reasonably wide and relatively flat. The 25s on my winter  road bike handled it but it was dry and I was going very slowly. The Trossachs are great though I ended up getting a bit carried away and ended up at the end of Loch Katrine before coming back via the north of Loch Venachar.


----------



## HJ (14 Apr 2009)

HLaB said:


> I did clockwise the south side is passable but its not great, basically just a track but it reasonably wide and relatively flat. The 25s on my winter  road bike handled it but it was dry and I was going very slowly.



I thought the south side might slow you down 




HLaB said:


> The Trossachs are great though I ended up getting a bit carried away and ended up at the end of Loch Katrine before coming back via the north of Loch Venachar.



Strangely enough thats what happen to me when I tried it...


----------



## HLaB (14 Apr 2009)

Hairy Jock said:


> I thought the south side might slow you down


Just looking at the gps profile my average speed along that section would have 10mph (16 kph) at times less than 8mph (12.9kph) at most. My moving average for the whole thing was only 14.3mph (23kph) and including stops 12.9mph (20.8kph).





Hairy Jock said:


> Strangely enough thats what happen to me when I tried it...


It was a delightfully strange atmosphere. Beautiful when I left Dunfermline but as I went through Clackmannan and Stirling it clouded over (hazy stuff though). The minute I got to Loch Venachar the sun reappeared and by the time I was at end the sun was splitting the sky and it just got better and better . After 60miles I thought I'd better turn round as going home I'd be facing a head wind. I think if I was doing it again I'd go further/ explore more but take the train back.


----------



## HJ (18 Apr 2009)

Aye I am really looking forward to this ride...


----------



## scook94 (19 Apr 2009)

Made it out as far as the loch yesterday, didn't go round (leave that for another day) but stopped and had a picnic before heading home. It looks like it'll be a great ride. I may have to see if I can get the 31st freed up so I can join you all...


----------



## HJ (20 Apr 2009)

Looks like I might be bringing the Relay Jersey along on the ride as well...


----------



## goo_mason (20 Apr 2009)

Hairy Jock said:


> Looks like I might be bringing the Relay Jersey along on the ride as well...



Oooo... excellent !! Someone had better bring a few permanent marker pens then.....


----------



## HJ (20 Apr 2009)

When I get it, there is one other ride I would like to take it on before handing it on. Anyone fancy a weekday ride to Livingston? We can't let it pass through Central Scotland and without taking it back to Endura for a photo call...


----------



## lazyfatgit (20 Apr 2009)

HJ, I'd be up for a weekday meet at Livingston. I'm just about fit enough now to get there from home and get a train back, or vice versa depending on weather.

Or train to Edinburgh and ride from there? I'm sure we can work something out.


----------



## Scoosh (21 Apr 2009)

Hairy Jock said:


> When I get it, there is one other ride I would like to take it on before handing it on. Anyone fancy a weekday ride to Livingston? We can't let it pass through Central Scotland and without taking it back to Endura for a photo call...


Yup, I could manage that, I reckon ... as long as someone has a street map, gps _et al_ to find somewhere (anywhere !) in Livingston


----------



## HJ (21 Apr 2009)

scoosh said:


> Yup, I could manage that, I reckon ... as long as someone has a street map, gps _et al_ to find somewhere (anywhere !) in Livingston



A GPS and sun glasses??


----------



## Scoosh (21 Apr 2009)

Hairy Jock said:


> A GPS and sun glasses??


OK ..... as long as it's not HLaB inside them


----------



## HLaB (22 Apr 2009)

scoosh said:


> OK ..... as long as it's not HLaB inside them


and hungover


----------



## magnatom (6 May 2009)

Haven't seen a post here in a while, just thought I would make sure you're all still up for the 31st?

I've been putting in some serious training for this.


----------



## goo_mason (6 May 2009)

magnatom said:


> Haven't seen a post here in a while, just thought I would make sure you're all still up for the 31st?
> 
> I've been putting in some serious training for this.




I'm afraid I'm going to have to drop out - I'm flying off to the US the next morning and I'll be having to get myself and daughter packed and ready that day.

Bit miffed at having to miss the ride, but as this is my first holiday outside of Leith for 5 years it's taking priority !


----------



## magnatom (6 May 2009)

goo_mason said:


> I'm afraid I'm going to have to drop out - I'm flying off to the US the next morning and I'll be having to get myself and daughter packed and ready that day.
> 
> Bit miffed at having to miss the ride, but as this is my first holiday outside of Leith for 5 years it's taking priority !




I knew you'd chicken out. Your worried about all my training aren't you, ya big Jessie!


----------



## scook94 (6 May 2009)

magnatom said:


> Haven't seen a post here in a while, just thought I would make sure you're all still up for the 31st?
> 
> I've been putting in some serious training for this.



I did the route last Sunday and if I can do it then anyone can! It's immense fun round the south side of the lake once you leave the road and take the woodland path. Gonna have to do it again in a couple of weeks.


----------



## goo_mason (6 May 2009)

magnatom said:


> I knew you'd chicken out. Your worried about all my training aren't you, ya big Jessie!



Pure dead petrified, by the way !


----------



## TechMech (7 May 2009)

magnatom said:


> Haven't seen a post here in a while, just thought I would make sure you're all still up for the 31st?
> 
> I've been putting in some serious training for this.



I'm deffo up for this, in fact i've really been looking forward to this for ages.

I've been doing some training as well, with several 20ish mile runs now under my ever loosening belt 

In fact one of the runs (starting in Dunkeld) was awesome, and 25ish miles of some of the best scenery around. I'd put this up for a forum run, if it was easy enough for everyone to get to.


----------



## HJ (7 May 2009)

TechMech, I have to ask, how heavy is an average sized hamster??


----------



## TechMech (7 May 2009)

Hairy Jock said:


> TechMech, I have to ask, how heavy is an average sized hamster??



Well I found a great web site for all your hamster facts  http://www.provet.co.uk/Hamsters/hamphysiol.htm, where it states that a male hamster weighs between 85g and 140g, so taking the average weight between these values is 112.5g.

Therefore I've lost 112.5g x 56 = 6.3kg (or 13.88lbs in old money, or as near as I could work out to 1 stone )

A female hamster weighs between 95g and 120g, so maybe i should clarify that I used a male hamster in my calculations, in case the hamster fact police start sending me spam emails complaining


----------



## magnatom (8 May 2009)

Excellent Tech Mech! Well done on the weight loss as well.


----------



## Scoosh (8 May 2009)

TechMech said:


> Well I found a great web site for all your hamster facts  http://www.provet.co.uk/Hamsters/hamphysiol.htm, where it states that a male hamster weighs between 85g and 140g, so taking the average weight between these values is 112.5g.
> 
> Therefore I've lost 112.5g x 56 = 6.3kg (or 13.88lbs in old money, or as near as I could work out to 1 stone )
> 
> A female hamster weighs between 95g and 120g, so maybe i should clarify that I used a male hamster in my calculations, in case the hamster fact police start sending me spam emails complaining



Will anyone be able to recognise the svelt, unhamster(m)-like wisp who might show up for the next ride ?



Will he be called TechMech ......





... or even magnatom


----------



## magnatom (8 May 2009)

scoosh said:


> Will anyone be able to recognise the svelt, unhamster(m)-like wisp who might show up for the next ride ?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Did you just suggest that I might be svelte? Yippee!


----------



## HJ (8 May 2009)

magnatom said:


> scoosh said:
> 
> 
> > Will anyone be able to recognise the svelt, unhamster(m)-like wisp who might show up for the next ride ?
> ...



No Mags, he suggested that if you were svelte none of us would be able to recognise you, which is probably true...


----------



## Joe54 (9 May 2009)

*Original Bicycle Festival 2009*

From the Scotsman weekend magazine page 5 today.
Link to festival www.originalbicyclefestival.co.uk I thought it best not to post elsewhere being a newb and all that "Kirkpatrick MacMillan is widely acknowledged as having invented the bicycle" according to author of article. Anyway looks like good fun "The Frilly Gillie will carry out a simulated stalk"


----------



## TechMech (11 May 2009)

TechMech said:


> HJ is this the pub in Brig O Turk? If so, i've been reliably informed (by a resident no less ) that this pub is closed and is not likely to open any time soon
> 
> However, she did say there was a cafe place on the north road of the loch, that's right next to the water, but she didn't know if it was open on Sunday's or not.



Good news folks!!!

I've had word from my local contact that the pub in question reopened this weekend  and the food was excellent!

They weren't taking card payments though (not set up yet i guess), so best to bring cash to be on the safe if we're still going to stop by.


----------



## HJ (11 May 2009)

Excellent


----------



## HJ (14 May 2009)

Just a reminder that the CC Relay Jersey will be coming on this ride, any ideas on where it should go next?


----------



## HLaB (14 May 2009)

Which way is it going, the east coast or the west coast? I could take it to Dundee or Perth or through to Glasgow or anywhere inbetween, if we have any body there to collect it.


----------



## ACS (15 May 2009)

The SWMBO has just phoned to say she wil be working on the 31st 

Could SKS please confirm:

Start Place:
Expected Start Time:
Route:
Distance:

and is Mags expecting any paparazzi this time


----------



## Scoosh (15 May 2009)

satans budgie said:


> The SWMBO has just phoned to say she wil be working on the 31st
> 
> Could SKS please confirm:
> 
> ...


----------



## cannondale boy (20 May 2009)

Looked through all the posts and can't find a date? Is it still on more to the point?


----------



## ACS (20 May 2009)

cannondale boy said:


> Looked through all the posts and can't find a date? Is it still on more to the point?



Its the 31st May and I hope so............................


----------



## magnatom (21 May 2009)

Well I'm still up for it! What was the time and the place? I think it was the Tesco car park, (is that right) but I can't remember the time Can anyone remember the time? It'd take a while to trawl through the thread!


----------



## eldudino (21 May 2009)

I'm still going to be away on a work jolly, I'd hoped that the date may have changed but no cigar!


----------



## goo_mason (21 May 2009)

magnatom said:


> Well I'm still up for it! What was the time and the place? I think it was the Tesco car park, (is that right) but I can't remember the time Can anyone remember the time? It'd take a while to trawl through the thread!



What is it about CC Scotland rides and Tesco car-parks ? 

Wish I could be there, but going to the US the next day on my first hol in 5 years to see my sis and my nephew takes priority...

(I'll be pretending those paper targets are some of the idiots in cars that have cut me up and threatened me while I'm there at the shooting range with my brother-in-law's Glock and a Sig Sauer to play with. And maybe he'll let me have a go with one of his assault rifles too.. )


----------



## HJ (21 May 2009)

magnatom said:


> Well I'm still up for it! What was the time and the place? I think it was the Tesco car park, (is that right) but I can't remember the time Can anyone remember the time? It'd take a while to trawl through the thread!



The Tesco's car park is next to the station, the first train from Edinburgh arrives at 10:41, so sometime after that...


----------



## MrRidley (21 May 2009)

Hairy Jock said:


> The Tesco's car park is next to the station, the first train from Edinburgh arrives at 10:41, so sometime after that..
> .



It's been that long i cant remember where we are leaving from or going to  so if someone can fill the blanks in for me and my cracked kneecap heals and if i can finish the decorating that Mrs bhoyjim has had me doing for the last month then i shall be there with great joy.


----------



## goo_mason (21 May 2009)

bhoyjim said:


> It's been that long i cant remember where we are leaving from or going to  so if someone can fill the blanks in for me and my cracked kneecap heals and if i can finish the decorating that Mrs bhoyjim has had me doing for the last month then i shall be there with great joy.



No pressure, then...


----------



## ACS (21 May 2009)

So far

Date: 31 May 
Time: 11am
Place: A Tesco car park.

Any more, anyone?


----------



## MrRidley (21 May 2009)

satans budgie said:


> So far
> 
> Date: 31 May
> Time: 11am
> ...



Thanks SB, but what Tesco car park ?


----------



## Scoosh (21 May 2009)

bhoyjim said:


> Thanks SB, but what Tesco car park ?


Methinks HJ knows .... 


Hairy Jock said:


> The Tesco's car park is next to the station, the first train from Edinburgh arrives at 10:41, so sometime after that...



.... but is he going to tell ...... 

[goes to find rail timetable for trains leaving Edinburgh and arriving somewhere @ 1041]


----------



## Scoosh (21 May 2009)

Incidentally, anyone going to watch (or take part in  ) the Edinburgh Nocturne the previous evening ?

I have a friend taking part in the Folders Race.


----------



## HLaB (22 May 2009)

scoosh said:


> Incidentally, anyone going to watch (or take part in  ) the Edinburgh Nocturne the previous evening ?
> 
> I have a friend taking part in the Folders Race.


I think a mate has volunteered me to take part (as a marshal that is).


----------



## magnatom (22 May 2009)

OK! A quick search through the thread suggests that the ride is from Dunblane and should probably set off at about 11am (to allow folk to get the train there). It was the previous ride that we had arranged to meet at Tesco, but it just so happens that there is a Tesco right next to Dunblane station, so I suggest that this is probably a good place to meet. 

So:

Dunblane
Tesco next to station
11am

So who is coming?


----------



## ACS (22 May 2009)

Me, on my nice new Tricross, this is a cross county ride is it not?


----------



## magnatom (22 May 2009)

satans budgie said:


> Me, on my nice new Tricross, this is a cross county ride is it not?



New bike? Good stuff! 

I am a little concerned that there is supposed to be a little rough terrain in this ride. I've got to take care of _*go-faster (TM)*_.


----------



## ACS (22 May 2009)

Its more a safe and steady plodder and less frisky than your go-faster filly.


image


----------



## magnatom (22 May 2009)

satans budgie said:


> Its more a safe and steady plodder and less frisky than your go-faster filly.
> 
> 
> image



Ah, but it's a good bike. It was one of the bikes I had considered early on, until I decided to blow the budget!


----------



## HJ (22 May 2009)

bhoyjim said:


> Thanks SB, but what Tesco car park ?



Dunblane



scoosh said:


> Incidentally, anyone going to watch (or take part in  ) the Edinburgh Nocturne the previous evening ?
> 
> I have a friend taking part in the Folders Race.



Yep, I have made a note to be in the Grassmarket that evening...


----------



## TechMech (22 May 2009)

I'll be there guys!

I've been doing some serious training for this, and should have covered somewhere between 250 to 300 miles since we last met at Linlithgow. I did Perth to Crieff and back last weekend as it was a similar mileage (35 miles, but quite flat tbh) and gave me an excuse to suprise my Mum and Dad when I turned up at thier door on my Boardman  

Also the bike's been on a diet since last time (approx 1kg lighter), and i've lost another couple of pounds too 

Hopefully i'll be able to keep up with you speed demons this time, and won't be the puffing billy at the back


----------



## TechMech (22 May 2009)

In case anyone is not sure of the route, here's the link to the map (copied from HJ previous post on page 8)

Trossachs (60km no big climbs)


----------



## cannondale boy (22 May 2009)

Would the terrain be suitable for road bike tyres? I've got my racer, or my new commuter a specialized sirrus elite which has better tread than the r700. 

The sirrus is also more comfortable having the carbon seatstays and fork...so going over potholes is not as painful as it was with my old commuter, but that all depends on how big the pot hole is! 

Looking at the train timetable and i would have to catch the first train at 0830  get into edinburgh at 0900, wait about an hour to catch the train to dunblane. Or i could cycle 20+ miles but prefer not to.


----------



## ACS (22 May 2009)

CB you have a PM


----------



## magnatom (22 May 2009)

It better be fine for road tyres. I'll be on *go-faster (TM)* with 25mm tyres.


----------



## scook94 (23 May 2009)

I think HLaB did it on road tryes. Once you're off the road the surface is mostly okay-ish, hard packed dirt but there are a few places where the dirt turns to rocks and stones. I was certainly glad of my knobblies...


----------



## HLaB (23 May 2009)

cannondale boy said:


> Would the terrain be suitable for road bike tyres? I've got my racer, or my new commuter a specialized sirrus elite which has better tread than the r700.
> 
> The sirrus is also more comfortable having the carbon seatstays and fork...so going over potholes is not as painful as it was with my old commuter, but that all depends on how big the pot hole is!
> 
> Looking at the train timetable and i would have to catch the first train at 0830  get into edinburgh at 0900, wait about an hour to catch the train to dunblane. Or i could cycle 20+ miles but prefer not to.


I done it earlier this year on my converted sirrus with narrower tyres (25mm). The short section (1.5miles I think) at bottom of Loch Venachar being off road is a little awkward but passable, fortunately it was dry when I done it. The rest is on road and roadbike friendly.


----------



## HJ (23 May 2009)

cannondale boy said:


> Would the terrain be suitable for road bike tyres? I've got my racer, or my new commuter a specialized sirrus elite which has better tread than the r700.
> 
> The sirrus is also more comfortable having the carbon seatstays and fork...so going over potholes is not as painful as it was with my old commuter, but that all depends on how big the pot hole is!
> 
> Looking at the train timetable and i would have to catch the first train at 0830  get into edinburgh at 0900, wait about an hour to catch the train to dunblane. Or i could cycle 20+ miles but prefer not to.



I have done it on 700x25 Conti GatorSkins...


----------



## cannondale boy (23 May 2009)

Thanks for the info HLaB. I guess it will depend on the day what bike i will be taking. If it rains the sirrus, if its glorious sunshine which i have my doubts it will be my racer! Looking forward to the ride.


----------



## Noodley (23 May 2009)

Sorry to butt in chaps. Rather than reading 20 pages can anyone summarise details for me please. Where, when, etc. Maybe even update in the OP? If it's next weekend I might be able to pop along  It's been a long time since I've been on my bike so I may be not very fast at all, but I'm fine riding on my own.


----------



## HLaB (23 May 2009)

Hope to see you next Sunday 31st, we're starting around 11am from the Tesco Car Park next to Dunblane Station for a ride in the Trossachs


Noodley said:


> Sorry to butt in chaps. Rather than reading 20 pages can anyone summarise details for me please. Where, when, etc. Maybe even update in the OP? If it's next weekend I might be able to pop along  It's been a long time since I've been on my bike so I may be not very fast at all, but I'm fine riding on my own.


----------



## Noodley (23 May 2009)

HLaB said:


> Hope to see you next Sunday 31st, we're starting around 11am from the Tesco Car Park next to Dunblane Station for a ride in the Trossachs



Thanks. Having consulted Mrs Noodley my diary I can confirm I shall be there 

Looking forward to meeting everyone. I look exactly like my avatar BTW so easy to spot 

How far is the ride? Is it the 60km?


----------



## HJ (23 May 2009)

Start:
Dunblane
Tesco carpark next to station
11am
The route


----------



## Noodley (23 May 2009)

Hairy Jock said:


> Start:
> Dunblane
> Tesco carpark next to station
> 11am
> The route



Thanks. See you there.


----------



## Noodley (24 May 2009)

Okay, I've had a wee read of some earlier posts and looks like I'd be best to rake out my Tricross for this one rather than using my bike with 23mm tyres! More fettling to sort out....


----------



## magnatom (24 May 2009)

Great Noodley. Look forward to meeting you!

I can tunr up with either my hybrid monster or my _go-faster_(TM) bike. The _go-faster(TM) _has 25mm tyres on it, so hopefully it will cope...


----------



## Scoosh (24 May 2009)

Noodley said:


> Looking forward to meeting everyone. I look exactly like my avatar BTW so easy to spot



This is the truth.

I have met the man and he is JUST like his avatar  It is truly amazing


----------



## Scoosh (24 May 2009)

magnatom said:


> I can tunr up with either my hybrid monster or my _go-faster_(TM) bike. The _go-faster(TM) _has 25mm tyres on it, so hopefully it will cope...



Oh no, you can't 

It HAS to be The go-faster(TM)


----------



## goo_mason (24 May 2009)

scoosh said:


> Oh no, you can't
> 
> It HAS to be The go-faster(TM)



But... but... but... he _might_ get it *DIRTY* !! (faints clean away)


----------



## HJ (25 May 2009)

Noodley said:


> Okay, I've had a wee read of some earlier posts and looks like I'd be best to rake out my Tricross for this one rather than using my bike with 23mm tyres! More fettling to sort out....



Having ridden the course with 25mm GatorSkins, I would go with the Tricross...


----------



## magnatom (25 May 2009)

Not wanting to get ahead of myself here, but has anyone looked at the weather forecast for this Sunday (Trossachs ride). 





(I've gone and ruined it now, haven't I!)


----------



## cannondale boy (25 May 2009)

Yes looks very promising have a look. I think i will be taking the racer  after all!


----------



## Noodley (25 May 2009)

I don't bloody believe this! I've been struck down by the lurgy  Off to the docs tomorrow so hopefully a potion will be prescribed...but if I do make it I'll be even slower than slow if just recovered from lurgy


----------



## Scoosh (25 May 2009)

Swine or man flu ?


----------



## Noodley (26 May 2009)

scoosh said:


> Swine or man flu ?



According to the doc it's a viral illness and I have been told to rest. I mentioned cycling 60 miles on Sunday and he looked at me very strangely and asked whether that would fall under the term "rest"....

Looks like I'll not be there guys  

Mind you the way I feel just now I think he's right....


----------



## magnatom (26 May 2009)

A bummer. 

Maybe a wee hot toddy will sort you out? If one doesn't work I find the magic number is 6.


----------



## Scoosh (26 May 2009)

Mortified, Noodley  

However, to look on the  side - more time for your nethers to recover fully 

At least you should be OK for the Kirriemuir w-e


----------



## lazyfatgit (27 May 2009)

How is everyone getting there?

Is anyone from lanarkshire driving with space for another?

I've been looking at Scotrail and they are showing a bus from Falkirk High to Dunblane.

despite not being on the bike in 3 weeks, gaining almost a stone on holiday and having a sore calf muscle, i'm still keen to meet up. Unfortunately it seems public transport may be my downfall.


----------



## Scoosh (27 May 2009)

*Lifts from Edinburgh*



lazyfatgit said:


> How is everyone getting there?
> 
> Is anyone from lanarkshire driving with space for another?


Personally, I'm driving from _*Embra* _to Dunblane ....

... *and I have room for 2 bikes* (with their riders, if you insist )

PM me if interested.


----------



## lazyfatgit (27 May 2009)

Scoosh, check PM, thanks.


----------



## Jim_Noir (28 May 2009)

I'd love to do this, but this weekend I am off drinking... plus I think I'll wait till I have a new bike rather than the old MTB I am using the now


----------



## eldudino (28 May 2009)

Further to lazyfatgit's check of train route, a mate of mine tried to get up to Stirling from Glasgow Queen St last Sunday with his bike and had the same problem. He asked the likelihood of getting his bike on the bus and was met with the immortal "No danger, pal!" so beware if travelling by train from the Weeg.


----------



## magnatom (28 May 2009)

I've just had a quick check (Scotrail web site)and it seems that I can get a train from Queen st to Polmont a 9:30am and then a train from Polmont to Dunblane at 10:05.

No mention of buses. Am I looking in the wrong place?

If I have to, I could take the car, but I'd rather leave it at home so I can have a beer!


----------



## Scoosh (28 May 2009)

2 only 1 place from Embra/Falkirk to Dunblane taken , as LFG has been granted the use of 2 more wheels to get him to Dunblane.

*There is therefore 1 space still available from Embra (or someplace along the route) to Dunblane*

PM me if interested






Now who wants a lift _*back*_ ???






I assume I'll be taking HLaB - unless he's off for his tea in Dumf again


----------



## magnatom (30 May 2009)

So it's all go for tomorrow. It looks like !  So the only weather protection we'll need is sunscreen! 

I'm planning on training it from Glasgow (Trainline and Scotrail seem to suggest it is ok.)

Looking forward to meeting you guys tomorrow!

11am Dunblane Tesco. See you there!


----------



## Noodley (30 May 2009)

Have fun 

Maybe next time I'll be feeling okay...


----------



## goo_mason (30 May 2009)

Yep - have a good one, guys & gals.

I'll soon be heading off to even higher temps than you'll be facing tomorrow. Make sure HlaB takes his sunglasses off when he's checking his Garmin though.... ;-)


----------



## magnatom (31 May 2009)

Wow! That was a very ride! Thanks, to everyone who came along and made it a very enjoyable day. I think we will be starting a 'Lobster Picture' thread as a result!

There were many highlights to the day: 

Tech Mech's reluctance to accept a free parking space, Boyjim's very VERY *VERY *close encounter with an oncoming car , HLab's legendary Garmin tracking skills 'hmmm, that really looks like a black run mountain bike trail doesn't it...', Hairy Jock's course plotting skills 'you'll be ok on this path, as long as you have gatorskins....', Cannondale Boy realising that public toilets outside Dunfermline are actually quite pleasant, the groups attempts to recruit young female waitresses to Cycle Chat, the wonderful scenery, etc...

The adventure didn't end with the end of the ride of course. Boyjim and myself upon getting on a train for Polmont to get a connection to Glasgow, were seriously misinformed by a Scot Rail employee. 'Get off at Larbet' we were told. You'll get home quicker. Aye right. After much investigation we realised that we would have to cycle on to Falkirk High (which was up a hill!) to get home before the earth froze over. We gained an extra hilly 3.5 miles!

I get to Glasgow and wait for a train to Anniesland, only to discover that power lines were down and my homecoming would be further delayed!  Got home about 7:30pm. Would have been quicker cycling!

Anyway, thanks again guys for a great day out. I'm already looking forward to the next ride!


----------



## HLaB (31 May 2009)

This is the GPS record of our ride today 

Thanks to Scoosh my ride home was pretty uneventful, he let me off at the Forth Bridge (and no I didn't jump ) saving me 10 miles or so, so I only faced a 6.7mile ride to Dunfermline. The back road to Dunfermline is hardish but in that heat it was very hard. I did't come home til about 8:30 and fortunately it was a lot cooler then and the 15.7miles (17.8mph) seemed a lot easier even into the eastardly.


----------



## MrRidley (31 May 2009)

I'm glad to report that i still have all my toes  i think the train conductor must have recognised Magnatom and decided to punish him with false info about said trains, but anyway a fantastic day with great weather and scenery.


----------



## scook94 (1 Jun 2009)

HLaB said:


> This is the GPS record of our ride today
> 
> Thanks to Scoosh my ride home was pretty uneventful, he let me off at the Forth Bridge (and no I didn't jump ) saving me 10 miles or so, so I only faced a 6.7mile ride to Dunfermline. The back road to Dunfermline is hardish but in that heat it was very hard. I did't come home til about 8:30 and fortunately it was a lot cooler then and the 15.7miles (17.8mph) seemed a lot easier even into the eastardly.




15.1mph avg. Good job I didn't make it, I'd never have kept up...


----------



## HLaB (1 Jun 2009)

scook94 said:


> 15.1mph avg. Good job I didn't make it, I'd never have kept up...


You would of been fine, maggers and me shot ahead a few times but there was plenty of stops to let people catch up and the other groups won't have averaged that, it was have been a more sedate pace.


----------



## ACS (1 Jun 2009)

HLaB said:


> You would of been fine, maggers and me shot ahead a few times but there was plenty of stops to let people catch up and the other groups won't have averaged that, it was have been a more sedate pace.



Try telling my poor legs that 

Great day, 

Satans Budgie to be known for ever more as the "Lanterne Rouge”


----------



## magnatom (1 Jun 2009)

HLaB said:


> This is the GPS record of our ride today
> 
> Thanks to Scoosh my ride home was pretty uneventful, he let me off at the Forth Bridge (and no I didn't jump ) saving me 10 miles or so, so I only faced a 6.7mile ride to Dunfermline. The back road to Dunfermline is hardish but in that heat it was very hard. I did't come home til about 8:30 and fortunately it was a lot cooler then and the 15.7miles (17.8mph) seemed a lot easier even into the eastardly.



So would you care to explain the little 'excursion' on the south side of the loch?


----------



## HLaB (1 Jun 2009)

magnatom said:


> So would you care to explain the little 'excursion' on the south side of the loch?


We got there in the end


----------



## HJ (1 Jun 2009)

HLaB said:


> We got there in the end



Aye you and mags just wanted an extra hill!!!


----------



## colcazal (1 Jun 2009)

How many of you guys were there this time out? Did you go up the Carron Valley?

Colcazal


----------



## TechMech (1 Jun 2009)

scook94 said:


> 15.1mph avg. Good job I didn't make it, I'd never have kept up...



You'd have been fine mate, the three tail end charlies (Me, LazyFatGit and Satans Budgie) were flagging at the end at it was just so hot.

Annoyingly my cycle computer decided to reset itself twice during the ride so i lost the total distance and any other accurate data. However, back at the Tesco car park it said Avg Speed was 14.4 but i think over all it would have been closer to 13mph.

Apart from GPS man taking us up a hill we didn't need to go up , the ride was pretty flat and just undulated up and down, to be honest it was a great first long ride for me as that was the furthest i'd been in one day after getting back into cycling in February.

There were several good quotes from the day:

After the guys convinced me that the Tesco car park was free i pulled in and got out:

HLab (seeing no cycle rack): Did you bring your bike?
Me: Sh!t, I knew I'd forgotten something! 


Cycling with Cannondale Boy down the hill into Callendar (approx 27-28mph:

Me: Owwww!
CB: What was that? I just heard a smack.
Me: A bee just hit me in the head lol


We all passed Cannondale Boy who was stopped at the side of the road with his shirt up. We all stopped further up and he caught up:

Me: Are you OK mate? How come you stopped?
CB: I realised I didn't have a pulse any more!


You can guess where this was:

HJ: I don't remember cycling up this hill the last time I came this way?


----------



## TechMech (1 Jun 2009)

colcazal said:


> How many of you guys were there this time out? Did you go up the Carron Valley?
> 
> Colcazal



There was nine of us out this time mate:

Me
Hairy Jock
Magnatom
HLab
BhoyJim
LasyFatGit
Satans Budgie
Cannondale Boy
Scoosh

This is HLab's GPS track of the route here

Your more than welcome to come along next time


----------



## colcazal (1 Jun 2009)

good turn out! Crackin day for it!

Colcazal


----------



## scook94 (1 Jun 2009)

So where and when is the next one?


----------



## ACS (1 Jun 2009)

scook94 said:


> So where and when is the next one?



Oh don't please.........

Can we do more of the off road stuff please? Is that the sound of a collective and resounding 'No' I hear, shame it was my best bit (  ).

I suppose the next one will be a quick circuit of the north face of some highland mountain face...... question is which one and will I need a smaller granny ring or a better set of legs?


----------



## magnatom (1 Jun 2009)

Might I suggest another Trossachs ride. How about the 21st of June?


----------



## HLaB (1 Jun 2009)

magnatom said:


> Might I suggest another Trossachs ride. How about the 21st of June?


Make it a Ton and I'll be there


----------



## cannondale boy (1 Jun 2009)

What a good great day out, the route was pleasant untill we got before the pub when i heard lots of pops, i was going so slow i was right behind the group scared that i would break a spoke, or even get a p*******. 

Thanks to HLABS navigation skills  we decided to scale a very steep hill...once at the top HJ and HLAB said "never seen this place before". Before long we were back down the hill, which was more fun than going up it! 

Arriving at the pub to take mug shots it took LasyFatGit twice to get into the picture. Yes magna i was very impressed with the bogs...but really how many pubs supply hand cream, aftershave, and deodrant, but there is a price to pay of which we all paid for (quite literally). Cheers for the drink magna  did you get lucky with the waitress...as magna said at the table "i think i've pulled". 

After leaving the pub, my heart must of stopped,  no reading on the comp, very strange? Oh well must of been dead on the second half of the journey! 

Close encounters of the magna kind, happened when a tour of nissan 350z's past us, and near enough clipped magna, missing him by a mere hands length, the cheek of them 

We thought Scoosh had fallen over but he just clipped the side of the grass. Average speed 14.7 mph, 42 miles(i think), max 32. 

Thanks to everyone and satans budgie for giving me a lift cheers .


----------



## magnatom (1 Jun 2009)

Oi I said ' we've pulled'!

I forgot about the close pass. I seem to attract them!


----------



## HLaB (1 Jun 2009)

magnatom said:


> I forgot about the close pass. I seem to attract them!


And you weren't even wearing a camera, so we could choreograph it properly


----------



## ACS (1 Jun 2009)

magnatom said:


> Might I suggest another Trossachs ride. How about the 21st of June?




Sorry all will be away on holiday.


----------



## scook94 (1 Jun 2009)

satans budgie said:


> Sorry all will be away on holiday.




And I'm working that weekend, so I guess it'll be the 21st after all?


----------



## HJ (1 Jun 2009)

TechMech said:


> You can guess where this was:
> 
> HJ: I don't remember cycling up this hill the last time I came this way?



Different navigator the first time I did it...



HLaB said:


> Make it a Ton and I'll be there



So you are taking the GPS then... 



cannondale boy said:


> What a good great day out, the route was pleasant untill we got before the pub when i heard lots of pops, i was going so slow i was right behind the group scared that i would break a spoke, or even get a p*******.



Yer big jessy... 

I wonder why I had wait so long at the gate...


----------



## HJ (1 Jun 2009)

scook94 said:


> So where and when is the next one?



Good question, there are still a couple of routes at the start of this thread we haven't done or we could try something else. Come on Mags where the moodle?? We need to sort out a date...


----------



## TechMech (1 Jun 2009)

satans budgie said:


> Sorry all will be away on holiday.



I think he was kidding guys, as that's the day of the Trossachs Ton!


----------



## ACS (1 Jun 2009)

TechMech said:


> I think he was kidding guys, as that's the day of the Trossachs Ton!



Trossachs Ton or holiday in the sun, sufficent beer to sink the Navy, Crow Road, chewing on the stem, certain death if I cancel, lets me think........ermmmmm


----------



## lazyfatgit (1 Jun 2009)

What a great day out. Thanks guys.

special mention for Hairy Jock for accompaning this back marker home.

when i work out how to, i'll post the jersey pic


----------



## lazyfatgit (1 Jun 2009)

Here are the slightly dodgy atempt at a group pic with the jersey.


----------



## magnatom (2 Jun 2009)

lazyfatgit said:


> Here are the slightly dodgy atempt at a group pic with the jersey.


Notice how in both photos Satans Budgie is reacting to the smell of the 'friedly' shirt. Who was it that wore it last?


----------



## Scoosh (2 Jun 2009)

You mean it has been WORN ? 

Actually, when I first heard about a 'jersey relay', I thought it _was_ worn by each courier - then wondered why the sigs didn't get smudged/washed out. Duh. 

Though I'm sure I read about a jersey relay where the jersey wasn't being _signed_ but was being warn worn.


----------



## ACS (2 Jun 2009)

In fact Mags was trying to nick my beer chits from my jersey pocket, well I hope that is what he was trying to do... what reaction do you expect?  

No doubt Mags will be along very soon with his protestations of innocence but we all know .............


----------



## magnatom (2 Jun 2009)

Just be thankful you didn't have any shot pockets!


----------



## MrRidley (2 Jun 2009)

OK enough of the chit chat, when are we having the next run? is it this weekend  i vote for a tour of the campsie's with a short jaunt up the crow road and then we could maybe try the tak me doon


----------



## magnatom (2 Jun 2009)

bhoyjim said:


> OK enough of the chit chat, when are we having the next run? is it this weekend  i vote for a tour of the campsie's with a short jaunt up the crow road and then we could maybe try the tak me doon




Hey, no joking, I'm planning something along those lines for a training run. I don't want any slow pokes holding me up though!


----------



## magnatom (2 Jun 2009)

This in fact! Should help keep my average speed down!


----------



## ACS (2 Jun 2009)

bhoyjim said:


> OK enough of the chit chat, when are we having the next run? is it this weekend  i vote for a tour of the campsie's with a short jaunt up the crow road and then we could maybe try the tak me doon



Only if it involves surfing a ford at 40 mph 

I'm doing my first audax out of Kirriemuir this weekend. Ok its only 100km and includes 2 tea stops. Anyone fancy getting lost with me?


----------



## MrRidley (2 Jun 2009)

I'm doing my first audax out of Kirriemuir this weekend. Ok its only 100km and includes 2 tea stops. Anyone fancy getting lost with me?[/quote]

As much as i would love to try one of these it's just a bit far from me.


----------



## HJ (2 Jun 2009)

bhoyjim said:


> OK enough of the chit chat, when are we having the next run? is it this weekend  i vote for a tour of the campsie's with a short jaunt up the crow road and then we could maybe try the tak me doon



Good idea, why not start a new thread, something with an imaginative name, oh something like Central Scotland June Ride 

I would like to get out and do another ride, but June is filling up quickly...


----------



## cannondale boy (2 Jun 2009)

Hairy Jock said:


> Good idea, why not start a new thread, something with an imaginative name, oh something like Central Scotland June Ride
> 
> I would like to get out and do another ride, but June is filling up quickly...



To true HJ, i say make it at the end of july, i'll be happy to hop along to another cycle chat day outing . 

Maybe a different location as much as i enjoyed the views and the pub (yeah not forgetting the toilets lol). Any suggestions of a similar scenic route like before?


----------



## eldudino (9 Jun 2009)

Is there any movement on the next ride? I'm determined to make one but new-parenthood and holidays take up vast quantities of time so the earlier we decide the better. The voting of options for the last route was a good idea, maybe someone withe more nous than I can set it up again. Can we suggest some routes? Carron Valley would be a good ride, nice and quiet and good access from Glas/Edin/Perth (and right near my gaff!). It could maybe incorporate the infamous Crow Road...


----------



## magnatom (9 Jun 2009)

If your looking for a wee bit of a challenge (i.e a wee hill) you could always come over my way and do one of my training runs (at a slower pace of course! )

How about one of these

Crow Road loop (40 miles) although we could take a slightly quieter road at the start to get us to Strathblane. Nice view from the viewpoint on Crow Road.

Tak Ma Doon Route (50 miles) again I would take the quieter road at the start. Again, quite a nice view.

Or are these just too hilly? 

For those from outside Glasgow you would need to get a train to Queen Street and then a low level train to Anniesland. You'd get to see some of my commuting sights as well. We could even do a tour of Anniesland Cross!


----------



## magnatom (9 Jun 2009)

I've planned a route (not done it yet) which takes in both Crow Road and Tak Ma Doon. I have a feeling that might be pushing it a wee bit too much


----------



## eldudino (9 Jun 2009)

magnatom said:


> I've planned a route (not done it yet) which takes in both Crow Road and Tak Ma Doon. I have a feeling that might be pushing it a wee bit too much



I had drawn this, it looked good until I looked at the elevation profile! I think that's beyond me, being a fatty on a hybrid.


----------



## scook94 (9 Jun 2009)

eldudino said:


> I had drawn this, it looked good until I looked at the elevation profile! I think that's beyond me, being a fatty on a hybrid.



Best thing would be to try it on your own, that way if you have to get off and walk no one on here will be any the wiser and you can politely decline if it's going to be the next CC ride...


----------



## eldudino (9 Jun 2009)

scook94 said:


> Best thing would be to try it on your own, that way if you have to get off and walk no one on here will be any the wiser and you can politely decline if it's going to be the next CC ride...



I'm planning on doing this at the weekend if the weather's fine, it'll be a good warm-up for the next CC ride, though it might have to wait according to the widget on my dashboard - rain Sat and Sunday!


----------



## magnatom (9 Jun 2009)

Looks like it would be a nice cycle with a nice challenging hill. I'll keep my fingers crossed for the weather. 

I'm off work from Thursday onwards (kids birthdays on Thursday and Monday (2 and 4!) so I have some flexibility on which days I ride, but I need to get some miles in before the Ton on the 21st. I'll need to try and get up to the Dukes Pass at some point. I don't like surprises!


----------



## eldudino (9 Jun 2009)

magnatom said:


> I'll need to try and get up to the Dukes Pass at some point. I don't like surprises!



The Duke's Pass is fine, quite a quick road; I've ridden it on a motorbike many times....  

It'd kill me on a bike though!


----------



## Scoosh (9 Jun 2009)

I think we need to ensure that, wherever the next ride takes us, it is still as 'beginner friedly' (sic ) as the earlier rides. My understanding is that they are social rides, to meet each other and chat bike things. Those who have not been out with us before and who might be considering it, could be put off by the talk of doing the Duke's Pass, Crow Road, Tak ma Doon (and back up again) before lunch !  We should remain all-encompassing, so keep the routes suitable for beginners - and those who wish more of a challenge can either ride to the start, get off the train earlier, ride home afterwards or whatever. 

I have always greatly appreciated HLaB's attendance at our rides. He is way fitter than I am, doesn't 'need' to come out with us Beginners, yet is always there, (always taking us in the wrong direction ) and always setting a reasonable pace. He then rides off into the sunset to get his exercise .....

So my contribution is that the next CC Scotland Forum ride should be one classified as 'Easy' or possibly 'Moderate' - but no more. The last couple have been excellent - thanks to HJ 

Of course, there is no reason why we can't have more local midweek/Sat am rides in, say Embra, Lanark, Perth etc for the local groups - if someone wants to arrange locally, that is.

June is getting busy too .......


----------



## magnatom (9 Jun 2009)

Aye, fair enough. I just wondered if some, especially those trying to improve their fitness would like a bit of a challenge. It might be easier to face a big hill for the first time with some moral support and encouragement. I certainly could have done with it the first time I attempted Crow Road. It certainly was a bit of a shock! Even the sheep, stood in the middle of the road in front of me laughing!

June is definitely not a possibility for me, it would have to be July.


----------



## ACS (9 Jun 2009)

Not sure if this would work but I will suggest it anyway. The CTC in Fife run Rendezvous Rides this where everyone makes their own to a meeting place for refreshments. I appreciate that this may not work for all due to the distances involved but I think it may work for some. No pressure on anyone to keep up with others as riders set their own pace and route and the chance of company for some of the return leg is a bonus.


----------



## MrRidley (9 Jun 2009)

I would certainly be up for the challenge of a hill or two mainly to help me with my ongoing battle of the bulge (although it seems to be winning just now) but as scoosh suggests maybe some weekend local shortish rides would be a good idea, if we are going to arrange another cc ride how about the 1st or 2nd weekend in july ? i'm not to good with routes or directions so maybe we could leave that up to HLAB as he seems to have a knack with this sort of thing


----------



## scook94 (9 Jun 2009)

I don't mind a bit of a challenge (as long as you don't laugh if I have to get off and walk or have a coronary half way up a hill!). 

I'm okay for any weekend in July apart from 11th/12th. (I think)


----------



## ACS (10 Jun 2009)

Never encountered a hill I cannot walk up as some will testify. 

I'm with Scoosh on this one, not because of the hills as they are a simple fact of cycling life in Scotland, I just don't want the run to become another competitive pi$$ing contest.

I can go down to Tesco’s any Saturday morning and join the local club run if I feel like being spat out of the back of the group by the first crossroads and ignored because my shoes are not made of carbon.

As far as I am concerned the man at the front should finish at roughly the same time as the man at the back. If we ignore this ethos we are ignoring the very people who want our collective help and encouragement.

And it is not sour grapes at being the current Lanterne Rouge because that does not concern me in the least the more people we get out the better and this should always be the focus of our attention.

<steps off soapbox>


----------



## magnatom (10 Jun 2009)

Guys,

I can assure you that if we did a hill, we would all still finish at the same time (ish).

I'm quite happy doing my own training runs at speed (aye right!), and if anyone wants to join me on those that is great. However, I'm more than happy to go at the slowest persons pace in the CC rides. I do the CC rides for a different reason than my training rides. I just wondered if on occasion it would be worth challenging the newer riders with the odd hill, in company that would be entirely encouraging.

The first time I took on Crow Road I think I probably stopped about 4 or 5 times until I reached the top. The last time I did it I still stopped once, although I think I could probably squeeze it out without stopping now. I certainly know how much of a challenge the big hills can be, and having others there who could encourage and pass on tips might be invaluable. It's also a great feeling when you reach the top!

Anyway, I'm happy to go with the flow, depending on availability of course!


----------



## eldudino (10 Jun 2009)

I didn't mean to suggest we should be hilling-it-up at every available opportunity. I'm very much a slow, unfit amateur on a heavy hybrid so if there are any hills to be got up, expect me to be at the back going granny-gear on its ass! I'm more than happy with a more sedate route, plus I've never been out for a ride in a group so again I'm also an amateur in that respect. 

Do we have any viable suggestions for dates/routes yet? An availability calendar and vote system for routes similar to the start of this thread would be good; nice and democratic.


----------



## TechMech (10 Jun 2009)

Folks lets not stress about the next route 

Yes the Linlithgow route was mental, but what doesn't kill us makes us stronger right 

The last route through the Trossachs was excellent for scenery and flat enough for everyone to keep pace and chat. The heat was a killer though, and it was the longest ride I've ever done to date in a single day. I really enjoyed this route and plan to do it again some time this year.

Hills don't bother me really (although I reserve the right to winge about them at break stops ), when I go out on my own I just pick a route and cycle it, and if there's a whacking great hill in my path then i'll go up it. It might take me twice or three times as long to reach the top as a fit guy, but it'll be job done at the top. And then there's the downhill.........wheeeeeeee!!!

At the end of the day no one gets left behind (I can personally vouch for that) and HJ and Scoosh seem happy to be the encouragement for the tail end charlies.

I say lets pick three routes as we did before and have a vote on them. Eldudino's route here looks good, and HJ's previous route Falkirk2 from the poll looks good too.

I'm available just about any weekend, so I'll wait and see what the majority go for date wise.


----------



## scook94 (10 Jun 2009)

I've been eyeing the Carron Valley route for a while, except I'd continue alongside the Carron Valley Reservoir and turn left at Carron Bridge, see this...


----------



## eldudino (10 Jun 2009)

scook94 said:


> I've been eyeing the Carron Valley route for a while, except I'd continue alongside the Carron Valley Reservoir and turn left at Carron Bridge, see this...



That's a friendlier, flatter route but I'd stick with mine following the back road round Gargunnock to Fintry to avoid speeding traffic down the A811.


----------



## scook94 (10 Jun 2009)

eldudino said:


> That's a friendlier, flatter route but I'd stick with mine following the back road round Gargunnock to Fintry to avoid speeding traffic down the A811.



Yup that's probably the better option.


----------



## goo_mason (13 Jun 2009)

I'm back !!! Looks like you all had a grand day out (although I often wonder how HlaB ever makes it home when he's out on his marathon solo jaunts ), and some great weather.

I now have a greater appreciation for my Texan cycling friends - I've never experienced heat like that before. How they ride more than the length of the street in that I'll never know; try to imagine getting into a gigantic oven with your bike and riding in there. 104F in the shade, and with 65 - 75% humidity it feels even hotter. I'd be passing out within the first few miles....

So I'm all the more thankful we're cycling over here.

I should be in for the next ride, although I'm saddened that I missed the jersey signing.


----------



## HJ (13 Jun 2009)

Yous ain't missed the jersey yet, there is still time...

Oh and welcome back.


----------



## scook94 (14 Jun 2009)

eldudino said:


> I'm planning on doing this at the weekend if the weather's fine, it'll be a good warm-up for the next CC ride, though it might have to wait according to the widget on my dashboard - rain Sat and Sunday!



Did you manage to get this route done? How were the hills?


----------



## eldudino (14 Jun 2009)

scook94 said:


> Did you manage to get this route done? How were the hills?



Didn't manage it, ended up gardening on Saturday followed by a walk up through Chartershall and back round to Bannockburn. Today I had to go into work for a few hours to finish a presentation and got caught out in the heavy shower on the way there, just missed it on the way back. I made it home in record time trying to avoid the impending rain, sub 16 mins from Riverside back to Bannockburn. 

I'm still planning on doing the route round Carron Reservoir, maybe next weekend if the weather man's kind though there is still the small matter of cutting hedges, weeding etc... etc... etc...


----------



## scook94 (14 Jun 2009)

Too bad. I tried the North Third reservoir again on Friday, but the hills are still too much for me so did my usual trip up to Dunblane out past Deanston and back through Thornhill on Saturday. Weather was awful today so I ended up going down to Largs where the weather was glorious, no cycling though!


----------



## ACS (14 Jun 2009)

Weather, bl00dy weather, outwards yesterday 12 miles from home, blue sky, 13.5 miles from home, grey skies, make the turn and started the sprint for home (yeah right!!!!), 11 miles soaked to the skin. 

Today, 10 miles on my way out, sunshine, stop to adjust a cleat and the sun disappears behind the biggest grey storm cloud, clap of thunder, soaked to the skin and all I was worried about was my Brooks getting wet.

Got home poured the water out of my shoes, had to strip at the back door because the SWMBO would not let me dripping wet .

Oh the joys of cycling training during a Scottish summer.


----------



## eldudino (14 Jun 2009)

scook94 said:


> Too bad. I tried the North Third reservoir again on Friday, but the hills are still too much for me so did my usual trip up to Dunblane out past Deanston and back through Thornhill on Saturday. Weather was awful today so I ended up going down to Largs where the weather was glorious, no cycling though!



I managed North Third with one stop last time I did it, didn't push the bike though which please me, then went down to Carron Bridge and back to Bannockburn via Denny. It's uphill all the way from Denny back to home, or at least it seemed so at the time. I've fallen way behind on my monthly total, not been out on the weekends at all so it's just commuting miles for me at the moment so I've been trying to vary my commute by going in past Causewayhead, only managed it a couple of days so far due to being busy at work. Must try harder this week! Is your bike quite highly geared, ie. a double (check out the roadie lingo, I have learned _something_ from cyclechat!)


----------



## eldudino (14 Jun 2009)

satans budgie said:


> Oh the joys of cycling training during a Scottish summer.



I ended up using a fan heater at work today to dry my shoes and socks, lovely and toasty by the time I had put them on to come home!


----------



## scook94 (15 Jun 2009)

eldudino said:


> I managed North Third with one stop last time I did it, didn't push the bike though which please me, then went down to Carron Bridge and back to Bannockburn via Denny. It's uphill all the way from Denny back to home, or at least it seemed so at the time. I've fallen way behind on my monthly total, not been out on the weekends at all so it's just commuting miles for me at the moment so I've been trying to vary my commute by going in past Causewayhead, only managed it a couple of days so far due to being busy at work. Must try harder this week! * Is your bike quite highly geared, ie. a double* (check out the roadie lingo, I have learned _something_ from cyclechat!)



Yeah, it's a compact double (50x34). Does that make it harder to do hills on? Oh well, as long as it doesn't kill me it can only make me stronger, right?


----------

